# Tortoise Basics for Prospective or Beginner Tortoise Owners (discussion)



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread is for discussion pertaining to the article Tortoise Basics for Prospective or Beginner Tortoise Owners


----------



## coreyc (Jan 11, 2011)

Great article I think it was long overdue awesome job Kristina


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 11, 2011)

love it. awesome. amazed I've never seen something like that before. good thinking!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

Outstanding job, awesome!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you both


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2011)

"Most tortoises will eat Spring mix, Santa Barbara mix or Rocket mix with relish."

So, I have to add relish? 

Great job. Very well done and very nice balance among all the factors.


----------



## Laura (Jan 11, 2011)

HA! Might want to change the relish wording.. Since not all people who might read that will interpret it right.. !
'Is that a light sprinkling of sweet relish? I thought sweet things were not good for them?'


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

LMAO, you guys are funny!

Right on with a word change...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 11, 2011)

Very good little article...only suggestion I'd offer is to mention Orpuntia cactus as a great source of calcium and fiber for all species.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 11, 2011)

try gusto


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

Terry, that info is included in the diet article that I linked. I didn't want to have to get in to where to obtain Optunia and how to de-spine and all that. This particular article is just meant to be a "jumping off" point for people, not an end-all.


----------



## terryo (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice Kristina.


----------



## Robert (Jan 11, 2011)

Really good article. As a new tortoise owner, I was feeling overwhelmed by contradictory info on the net and in books. I was grateful when I found this forum. Your article does a GREAT job of outlining husbandry basics. Great Job and Thank You. 

Rob


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

You are very welcome Rob. I am very glad that you found it useful.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, thank you for that. It boiled everything down into one easy-to-read piece, and calmed my nerves about certain things. I really appreciate you taking the time to do that, because while I spent the majority of my life with reptiles, it was more lizards than tortoises, and they are very different. Thanks again! I definitely learn a lot from this forum, and it's made me even more excited to be a tortoise owner!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice article on tortoise basics, Kristina. Really well done. Out of curiosity, why did you not include the Hermann tortoise in that list of tortoise species? Is it because they are not as hardy as Russians and Greeks?


----------



## onarock (Jun 3, 2011)

The ONLY thread that should be a front page Sticky. Well done.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 4, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Very nice article on tortoise basics, Kristina. Really well done. Out of curiosity, why did you not include the Hermann tortoise in that list of tortoise species? Is it because they are not as hardy as Russians and Greeks?



No, it was more a popularity contest, to be completely honest  It is something that I can go back and add, and probably will do so since you brought it up. We don't have a lot of Hermann's owners from the States here, but they are pretty popular in Europe.



onarock said:


> The ONLY thread that should be a front page Sticky. Well done.



Awww, shucks






Although... does that mean you didn't like my other two articles? LOL!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 4, 2011)

I FEEL LIKE HALF THE PEOPLE WHO SEE MY TORTS NEED TO READ THE PART ABOUT THE KIDS,CUZ EVERYTIME ONE OF MY BUDDYS OR FAMILY MEMBERS SEES MY TORTS THEY SAY ""OH THAT WOULD BE SO COOL IS LIL SO AN SO COULD HAVE ONE OF THESE""and i jus cringe when i here that thinking to myself = THESE ARE NOT TOYS........ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO MY TOADS AND FROGS BUT TORTS JUS AS MUCH ARE NOT TOYS.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 5, 2011)

SILVERSTAR said:


> ...and i jus cringe when i here that...



Yeah, whenever people ask me if boxies and torts make good pets, I always qualify my answer, saying, "Yes, they can make excellent pets, as long as their needs are met, which are..."


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 5, 2011)

From a newbie, I loved the article! This is exactly why I wanted to join this forum! Thank you!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 5, 2011)

You are welcome, and thank you  I am glad to be of help.


----------

